# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  Kubilay Vakasinin Arkasindaki

## anau

M.K. Demirören
KUBİLAY VAKASININ ARKASINDAKİ GERüEKLER 

KUBİLAY VAKASININ ARKASINDAKİ GERüEKLER

Yarın Asteğmen Mustafa Fehmi Kubilayğın İzmir Menemenğde şehit edilişinin 76 ıncı yıldönümüdür. 23 Aralık yıllardır ğilk cumhuriyet şehidi Kubilayğ yada ğyobazlığın, irticanın cumhuriyete başkaldırısığ olarak tertiplenen paneller, toplantılar ve yürüyüşlerle hatırlanıyor. Fakat her meselede olduğu gibi biz sadece en önde görünmesi istenen şeyleri görüyor ve onlarla uğraşıyoruz. Aklımız fikrimiz burnumuzun ucundaki kuklalarda. Nedense hiç kuklacıları, ya da bir de aynanın arkasına bakmayı aklımıza getirmiyoruz. İstediğimiz kadar kuklaları ortadan kaldırmaya çalışalım, gidenlerin yerine mutlaka yenileri getirilecektir. Gözlerimizi dikmemiz şahıslar ğkuklacılardırğ. Eğer, kuklacıları yok edersek veyahut onların kuklalarının iplerini kesersek kısır döngüden çıkma şansımız olacaktır. Aksi takdirde ğaynı tas aynı hamamğ, ğha babam de babamğ döner dururuz. şimdi Kubilay vakası ve arkasındaki gerçeklerle ve bugüne uzanan bağlantıları ile ilgili bilgiler vereceğim. Bu bilgiler binlerce sayfa tutanak, mahkeme kayıtları, köy köy dolaşılıp edinilen doğrudan bilgiler, o zamanı içinde yaşayan kimselerin sözlerinden alınmışlardır. Bu konuda uzun yılardır bu araştırmaları yapan sevgili hocam Sayın Nedim üakmak ve Sayın Erdoğan Aslıyüceğden aldığım belgeler ve kendi araştırmalarım doğrultusunda size nakledeceğim.

Yıl: 1847

Kürt aşiretlerinden Bedirhan aşireti Osmanlığya karşı ayaklanır. Bedirhan aşiretinin mensupları Nakşibendiğdir. İngilizlerin ğKürt Milliyetçiliğiğ konusunda yapmış oldukları çalışmalar sonuç verir ve isyan çıkar. Osmanlı isyanı kanlı bir şekilde bastırır. O günlerde katledilen aşiretin isyancı liderlerinin aileleri intikamın alınması için kan yemini ederler. Osmanlı Devleti Bedirhan aşiretinin mensuplarını Giritğe sürgün eder.

Yıl: 1876

Yunanistanğdaki ve adalardaki yerli Rum ve Osmanlı karşıtı Türkler toparlanarak İngiltereğdeki kamplara gönderilirler. Buralarda milliyetçilik gibi fikri eğitimlerin yanında askeri gerilla hareketleri ile de eğitim alırlar. Bu toplulukların içinde Bedirhan aşiretinden ve diğer Kürt ayaklanmalarından sonra Giritğe sürgün edilmiş Kürtler de mevcuttur.

Yıl: 1897-1918

1896ğnın sonunda hazır hale gelen Rum çeteleri bağımsızlık için isyan ederler. Yunanlıların da Giritğe çıkarak destek verdikleri peş peşe gelen isyanlarda en önemli isyancıların başında yine Bedirhan aşiretinin gerilla eğitimli mensupları bulunmaktadır. 1897ğde yapılan İstanbul Antlaşması ile Giritğe özerklik verilir. 1897-1912 yılları arasındaki dönemde İngiliz ve Yunan subaylar adalardaki Milliyetçi Kürtleri eğitmeye devam ederler. Bu süre zarfında eğitimleri bitenler Balkanlardan ve İzmirğden Osmanlıya gönderilmeye başlarlar. 1912ğde Girit tamamen Yunanlılara bırakılır.

Mememen ve Manisağnın işgali sırasında baş rolü oynayan Manisa Mutasarrafı Hüseyin Hüsnü (sonradan Hüsnüyadis ismini alacaktır), Menemenğin işgalinde ve Kubilay vakasında baş rolü oynayan Derviş Memed (Hüseyin Hüsnüğnün kuzenidir) Bedirhan aşiretindendir ve Giritğten eğitilerek gönderilenlerdendir. Manisağnın Sümbül köyüne yerleşmişler ve burada kurdukları dergah ile Bedirhan Tarikatı adı altında çevre köyler de dahil insanları esrar dahi içilen zikir toplantıları ile kendilerine kul köle yapmaya başlamışlardır.

Dürzi şeyh (!) aslen Cebel Dürzi ahalisinden olan Sükuti, nasıl dedeleri 1096ğda başlayan Haçlı Seferleri sırasında onlara yol gösterdiler ise asırlar sonra da bu Dürzi Sükuti, sahte kimlikle Süleyman Sırrı ismiyle 1901 de Menemenğe bir gelir pir gelir. Bu sahte şeyh Sükuti de İngiliz muhipler cemiyeti üyesi, işgal günlerinde Yunan işgal güçleri adına Menemen Belediye Başkanıdır. İki yardımcısı ise Yahyaoğlu Arabacı Hüseyin ile Girit Yahudisi Hayım oğlu Jozefğtir. Bu üçlü de İngilizler tarafından yetiştirilmiştir. üzellikle Dürzi şeyh Osmanlığda din adamı kisvesinde halkı istenilen tarafa çekmek ve Osmanlıyı yıkmak amacı ile yetiştirilmiş bir provokatördür. 

17 Mayıs 1919

İzmir 15 Mayısğta işgal edilmiş, Yunan ordusu İngilizlerin desteği ile kuzey, güney ve batı istikametlerinde işgal için harekete başlamıştır. Bunun üzerine Parto Pehlivan başta olmak üzere 37 yiğit efe Manisağdan Menemenğe inmiş ve meydana gelerek halkı ve ileri gelenlerini Yunan işgaline karşı tedbir almaya çağırmışlardır. Bu esnadaki görüntü içler acısıdır. Menemenğde bir avuç Rum olmasına rağmen her yer mavi-beyaz Yunan bayrakları ile süslenmiş, ezanlar susmuş ve İzmirğden getirtilen seyyar bir çan yüksek bir yere asılmıştır.

ğBaşlarında Parti Pehlivan 37 yiğit adam köylülerle görüşür sayılarını artırmak için. Köylüler ğSümbüller köyünde şeyhimiz var onunla görüşünğ derler. 37 yiğit Sümbüller köyüne gelirler karşılarında Parti Pehlivanğın tanıdığı Nakşibendi olarak geçinen Giritli Derviş Memetğtir. Parti Pehlivan, Yunan palikaryasının İzmirğde yaptığı vahşet ve katliamı tek tek anlatır anlatmasına dağ Giritli Nakşi şeyhi Derviş Memet oturduğu yerden gururla ayağa kalkarak; -ğBen Yund dağına kadar bu Türkmen Yörük köylerinin şeyhiyim.

Bizim tarikatımız kurşun atmayacak. Mehdi gelmeden caiz değildir.ğ Der.

Der ğya (!.)

Giritli Nakşi şeyh Derviş Memet: Vatan işgal edilmiş Yunan İzmirği yakmış, ezanlar susturulmuş, camiler yakılıyor ve Derviş Memet Yunan gavuruna kurşun atmayacağını ilan ediyor. 37 yiğidin başı sorar:

-Sizin tarikatınız gavur tarikatı mıdır ki gavura kurşun atmaz, ne biçim laf edersiniz?ğ

Bundan sonrasını Yesevi Dergisindeki Sayın Erdoğan Aslıyüceğnin makalesinden okuyalım :

( www.kuvayimilliyegazetesi.com/kubilay2.jpg )

( www.kuvayimilliyegazetesi.com/kubilay3.jpg )

( www.kuvayimilliyegazetesi.com/kubilay4.jpg )

( www.kuvayimilliyegazetesi.com/kubilay5.jpg )

Sonuç :

1- Menemen olayları 19 ıncı yüzyılın başından itibaren İngilizlerin Osmanlıyı parçalamak için başlattığı ve cumhuriyet sonrası da Türkiye Cumhuriyeti üzerinde tezgahladığı oyunların bir parçasıdır.

2- Menemen olayları Menemenğden değil Manisa ve köylerindeki Bedirhan Aşiret veya Tarikatının ileri gelenleri tarafından tezgahlanmıştır.

3- Bugün de aynen devam ettiği gibi İslam tarikatı görüntüsü altında Müslüman hayatı yaşamadan tamamen çıkar ilişkileri üzerine kurulmuş ğşeyhlikğ makamı ve çevresindekiler ülkeyi parçalamayı hedefleyen dış mihraklar tarafından organize edilmektedir.

4- Tarikatlarda esrar gibi çeşitli uyuşturucu ve bağımlılık yapıcı maddeler dahil cinlerin kullanılmasına yönelik gizli havas ilimleri sayesinde sapkın tarikatlara mürit yetiştirilmesi ve kayıtsız şartsız bağlılık yaratılması halen de sürmektedir.

5- Manisa mutasarrıfı Hüsnüyadis ile Menemen Belediye Başkanı Süleyman Sırrı yurt dışına kaçarken Manisa ve Menemenğe ait tüm nüfus kayıtlarını yanlarında götürmüşlerdir. Bu sebeple de kendilerine tabi olan ailelerin ve akrabalarının kayıtları resmen bulunamamaktadır. Bu bağlantılar o köy, kasaba ve il merkezlerinde onları çok iyi tanıyan kişilerin verdikleri beyanlarla bulunabilmektedir.

6- Kubilayğın kafasını kesen Derviş Memedğin öz mü öz torunu, dolayısıyla Hüsnüyadisğin de yakın akrabası olan zat bugün devlet kademelerinin en üst noktalarından birinde oturmaktadır.

7- Kubilay olayına karışan ve idam edilen 187 kişinin aileleri idam sonrası kan yemini etmişlerdir. Bu ailelerin torunları bugün kamu, devlet, finans ve iş dünyasında çok önemli mevkilerde görev yapmaktadırlar.

8- 1930ğda olduğu gibi bugün de halen Manisağda Yahudi ve Mason Teşkilatları ile beraber çalışan ğtarikat şeyhleriğ masum ve saf Müslümanları kandırarak kendilerine bağlamakta ve laik Türkiye Cumhuriyetine karşı eylemler yapmaktadırlar. İzmir ve Manisa eşrafından toplanan milyonlarca dolar ABDğdeki malum şahsiyete ilahi dava adı altında gönderilmektedir.

9- Yahudi-Mason Localarından aldıkları emirler doğrultusunda bu Müslüman () şeyhler bu bağlantıları ortaya çıkartan bizim gibi Kuvayı Milliyeci Mücahitler hakkında da ölüm emirleri çıkartmışlardır.

SON SüZ: TüRK HALKI VE TüRK GENCİ SUSMAYA VE GERüEKLERİ GüRMEMEYE DEVAM ETTİKüE DE BUNLAR İSTEDİKLERİ GİBİ CİRİT ATMAYA VE HAİN, PİS OYUNLARINI SERGİLEMEYE DEVAM EDECEKLERDİR. SUSMAYA DEVAM ETTİKüE, ELİNDEKİ ğOYğ SİLAHINI DOĞRU DüRüST KULLANMAYI üĞRENMEDİKüE KUBİLAY GİBİ BELKİ DE BİZİ -GERüEKLERİ ORTAYA üIKARANLARI- DE GELECEK YILLARDA DAHA üOK ANACAKLARDIR.

TAKDİR YüCE TüRK MİLLETİNİNDİR.

Değerli Kardeşlerim,

Lütfen, Menemenğe gidiniz ve Türkiyeğyi paramparça etmeye çalışan iç ve dış mihraklara ne kadar güçlü olduğumuzu gösteriniz. Biz ğKuvvayı Milliye Derneğimizinğ kuruluş toplantısı ve işlemlerini yapmak için bu özel günde Ankarağda olacağız. Kubilayğın anısına en güzel cevabı oradan vereceğiz:

ğNur içinde yat Kubilay, ruhun şad olsun! Bak, biz vatan müdafaasında ğhesapsız fedakarlıklağ görev başındayız!ğ

Mustafa Kemal Demirören
22 Aralık 2006

----------

